# Adoption et Protection animale > Adoption Chien >  ALFREDO - M - XBA - TAMARA FOURRIERE ROUMANIE - TRES TIMIDE ET ANXIEUX

## Lullacmukitza

Informations sur l'animal


*Nom:* ALFREDO
*Type:* Berger Allemand
						
							
								croisé indeterminé
							
						
						
*Taille:* Moyen
*Sexe:* Mâle
*Âge:* 9 ans 9 mois 
*N° d'identification:* SIREN N°795152685
*Stérilisé ?* Oui
*Compatible :* 
						 Chiens mâles,
						 Chiens femelles,
						
						
						





Situation actuelle


*Lieu :* 25 - Doubs
*Situation :* En refuge/fourrière
*Cet animal :* 
								
								
								
									est vieux, 
								
								
							
							
Risque de mort







Contact


*E-mail :* lullac.mukitza@gmail.com





Conditions


*Covoiturages :* Acceptés
*Familles d'accueil:* Non souhaitées
*Frais d'adoption:* 230 




 *ALFREDO
**
Alfredo est parrainé*

*Situation :* Au refuge côté fourrière depuis mars 2018
*Sexe :* Mâle
*Race :* Croisé Berger Allemand
*Taille :* Moyenne
*Age :* A déterminer
*Stérilisé :* Le sera si réservé
*Ententes :*  OK chiens, chats et enfants à déterminer
*Adoption:* *
A lire*


*Histoire:*
Alfredo a été capturé dans la rue par les dogcatcheurs. On ne sait rien de son passé.

* Caractère:*
Alfredo est très stressé et anxieux et n'arrive pas du tout à se détendre à la fourrière. Il passe ses journées cachées dans sa niche.
Alfredo a dû en baver, aussi bien avec les humains que les autres chiens car il est vraiment très réservé.
Pour autant, il fuit le conflit et ne montre aucune once d'agressivité.

*Alfredo aura besoin d'une famille habitué aux chiens timides afin de pouvoir se reconstruire à son rythme et d'une bonne manière.**
Si Alfredo semble OK chiens, il serait préférable si la famille a déjà des chiens que ceux-ci soient calmes.
Qui va sauver le beau Alfredo de la fourrière ?* 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Photos:*





------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Alfredo sera à adopter sous contrat d'adoption Mukitza.
Les frais d'adoptions de 230 euros serviront à rembourser une partie des frais vétérinaires.
Alfredo peut-être adopté en France, en Belgique ou en Suisse.

Tous les chiens du refuge arrivent vaccinés, pucés et avec un passeport européen en règle. Ils sont rapatriés en camion ou par avion.

Pour toute demande d'adoption, merci de remplir le formulaire disponible sur ce lien :
http://associationmukitza.forums-act...adoption-et-fa
Et de le renvoyer à l'adresse ci dessous
lullac.mukitza@gmail.com


Diffusion OK avec le lien d'origine → http://associationmukitza.forums-act...-timide#678021
+
Infos détaillées (âge, caractère et conditions d'adoption de l'association)
+
mail de contact → lullac.mukitza@gmail.com

----------


## France34

*Vite, quelqu'un pour réserver le pauvre ALFREDO car les roumains n'aiment pas les chiens peureux !*

----------


## Vegane7

FB d'ALFREDO à partager :


*https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...type=3&theater*


Vite, une ou des marraines pour le sauver de l'euthanasie... et un accueil !

----------


## Vegane7

Anna PASINI a donné 10 € par PP pour ALFREDO :
https://www.facebook.com/anna.pasini.1297?fref=ufi


Restent 55 € à trouver !

----------


## Vegane7

Solange CATARINO a donné 15 € par Paypal pour ALFREDO :
https://www.facebook.com/solange.catarino.56


Il reste 40 € à trouver !

----------


## Vegane7

Dominique Cintran (Dom Pluma sur FB) a effectué un virement de 20 € pour CLAY mais comme son marrainage était déjà terminé, il reporte ces 20 € sur AARON (10 €) et ALFREDO (10 €).


https://www.facebook.com/domi.711?fref=ufi


IL RESTE 30 € À TROUVER POUR ALFREDO !

----------


## Vegane7

Je donne 10 € par Paypal maintenant pour ALFREDO.

Il ne reste plus que 20 € à trouver.

----------


## Vegane7

Marie-Claude Françon vient de finaliser le marrainage d'ALFREDO par l'envoi des 20 € restants par Paypal :
https://www.facebook.com/marieclaude.francon?fref=ufi


Merci de confirmer qu'ALFREDO est entièrement marrainé  :: 


Une bonne famille à présent !

----------


## Lullacmukitza



----------


## Vegane7

Des nouvelles d'ALFREDO depuis avril ?
Toujours en vie ?...
Merci.

----------


## France34

LullaC, avez-vous des nouvelles récentes d'ALFREDO ?

----------


## Lullacmukitza

Alfredo attend toujours sa chance !

----------


## Vegane7

Des nouvelles d'ALFREDO depuis le mois dernier ?

----------


## France34

Toujours pas de nouvelles d'ALFREDO  !  ::

----------


## France34

Pas de nouvelles d'ALFREDO depuis Juillet , aussi ! ::

----------


## France34

ALFREDO est-il toujours à la fourrière ? Qui le sait …? Même pas Mukitza , peut-être ! Une gentille et sérieuse jeune femme bénévole  a dit que c'était la grande pagaille , là-bas ! Pauvres loulous !

----------


## Vegane7

> FB d'ALFREDO à partager :
> 
> 
> *https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...type=3&theater*


Up !

----------


## France34

Ce n'est pas parce que l'asso est muette qu'il faut oublier le pauvre ALFREDO ! Un adoptant , une FA ou un bon refuge pour le faire vite sortir de Roumanie !

----------


## France34

A sauver très vite de Roumanie !

----------


## bab

.


> le Mar 4 Juin 2019 - 20:10
> Alfredo est toujours là et attend sa chance  
> https://youtu.be/AVTF1GUi494
> 
> 
> 
> _________________

----------


## France34

Vite, quelqu'un pour faire sortir ALFREDO de Roumanie !

----------


## France34

Je remonte le post du pauvre ALFREDO en espérant que de braves gens courageux le sauvent de cette terrible fourrière roumaine !

----------


## France34

Une bénévole de Mukitza vient de faire le voyage à la fourrière et dit qu'ALFREDO se laisse approcher mais il déprime ! Personne, ici, pour lui donner une bonne famille ?

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Une bénévole de Mukitza vient de faire le voyage à la fourrière et dit qu'ALFREDO se laisse approcher mais il déprime ! Personne, ici, pour lui donner une bonne famille ?

----------


## Vegane7

SOS POUR ALFREDO ! 2 ans 1/2 de fourrière, 2 ans 1/2 d'enfer... 
https://youtu.be/JQh4E9lmyOI

----------


## France34

Qui va avoir le courage et la patience de sauver le pauvre ALFREDO ?

----------


## Vegane7

2 ANS 1/2 DE FOURRIÈRE pour ALFREDO... SOS !!!

----------


## France34

Qui va enfin délivrer le pauvre ALFREDO de cet enfer ?

----------


## girafe

Toujours là le bonhomme...

----------


## France34

Pauvre ALFREDO ! Pas d'adoptant , pas de FA , pas de bon refuge pour le sortir de là ?

----------


## aurore27

ptg

----------


## bab

Up pour Alfredo

----------


## girafe

Alfredo est réservé! 
Merci à la SPA de Pontarlier qui va l'accueillir  :Smile:

----------


## girafe

Le loulou devrait rentrer d'ici 2 semaines si tout va bien

----------


## GADYNETTE

super....j'espère que tout va bien se passer pour lui et j'espère que ces 2 semaines vont vite passer pour lui. Tenez nous au courant. Merci

----------


## girafe

Alfredo est arrivé hier en France  :: 
Il se trouve à la SPA de Pontarlier ( 25)

----------


## girafe



----------


## aurore27

ptg

----------


## GADYNETTE

super...maintenant une bonne famille

----------


## girafe

Le loulou est toujours au refuge

----------


## girafe

Alfredo à la SPA de Pontarlier

----------


## Vegane7

On relance sur FB pour le bel Alfredo !
https://www.facebook.com/photo/?fbid...26032464092113

----------


## aurore27

ptg

----------

